# LIRR-Maintenance of Equipment Electrician



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

received a email to take the exam within next 2-3weeks , position is for temporary to become full time taking the civil exam. the email says exam will be on electrical theory and practical meter test, not really sure on the electrical theory part all my years working never had to apply it just went to work and that was it. when they say practical meter testing does that mean continuity , amps, voltage testing ? if any body can recommend some books to read for this test or have taken the test thanks


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/dreamcrusher28-15611/


This might be the person to ask


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sent you a couple of PMs.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

One in the same person...Isn't the internet great?


----------



## Temosworld (Jul 21, 2015)

st0mps said:


> received a email to take the exam within next 2-3weeks , position is for temporary to become full time taking the civil exam. the email says exam will be on electrical theory and practical meter test, not really sure on the electrical theory part all my years working never had to apply it just went to work and that was it. when they say practical meter testing does that mean continuity , amps, voltage testing ? if any body can recommend some books to read for this test or have taken the test thanks


I also recieved this email and would like to know how this process works because I live in another state and I am curious how many flights will I have to take out here.


----------



## Temosworld (Jul 21, 2015)

dreamcrusher28 said:


> Sent you a couple of PMs.


Hello sir can you please help me out as far as you all interview process I recieved a email about exam/ overview in 2 weeks. I live in atlanta so I am curious to how many flights I will have to take to complete interviewing etc...


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Temosworld said:


> Hello sir can you please help me out as far as you all interview process I recieved a email about exam/ overview in 2 weeks. I live in atlanta so I am curious to how many flights I will have to take to complete interviewing etc...


I'm not exactly sure how the M of E process works. It may just be a one shot deal, test and interview (if you pass test) in the same day. Then if you got the job you'd have to fly up again for the physical/drug screen. I'll see if I can find out for you. 

Try and email or call HR to see if you can find out the exact details.


----------



## Temosworld (Jul 21, 2015)

dreamcrusher28 said:


> I'm not exactly sure how the M of E process works. It may just be a one shot deal, test and interview (if you pass test) in the same day. Then if you got the job you'd have to fly up again for the physical/drug screen. I'll see if I can find out for you.
> 
> Try and email or call HR to see if you can find out the exact details.


Thanks i'll try emailing them to find out more details


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

I texted the one guy I know in that department, waiting to hear back.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

He got back to me. He said it's done separately, first the test, then they schedule an interview if you pass. So you'll likely need to make 3 trips (test, interview, medical) to gain employment.


----------



## Temosworld (Jul 21, 2015)

dreamcrusher28 said:


> He got back to me. He said it's done separately, first the test, then they schedule an interview if you pass. So you'll likely need to make 3 trips (test, interview, medical) to gain employment.


Okay, Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## Temosworld (Jul 21, 2015)

Temosworld said:


> Okay, Thanks a lot for your help!!


I passed the test so I come back up there wenesday for my interview


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Temosworld (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks I think I did good after the interview they send me the link to do the background check. Just wondering how long that will take to come back. Does anyone know how long those normally take to come back? Or how long after interview before you actually start?


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

It depends, though it seems the process was fast for last few groups hired in my department. Good luck!


----------



## DJR (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, advice needed. I have electrical experience in both commercial and residential. I have a test date to take the LIRR substation electrician exam. I also applied for the M of E position. I believe this is an entry level position however, I am nervous about the test. It has been several years since I have done electrical. From reading threads it looks like study topics should be in an email, however, in my test invite there are no topics. I want to prepare as best I can. Any advice is helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## DJR (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, being that you did well on the test do you have any advice on what to study? Thank you for any information you have...


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

When is the substation test? I thought they had one last week?


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought the original email mail contained the topics covered. Off the top of my head it will cover the basics on Ohms law, AC/DC theory and Transformers. Can't think of anything else.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

M of E test covers Ohms law, electrical schematic symbols and one line diagrams for motor control according to a buddy of mine in that department.


----------



## DJR (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you DREAMCRUSHER28, I am also new to this thread. I appreciate you taking the time out to reply to me. The Substation Exam is December 14, 2015. I know I would be a good fit for this position, I just have to refresh the material for terms and vocab. I do not know yet when the M of E test is yet. Just trying to get my foot in the door. Thanks again!


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

I should clarify that there could be more subjects covered on the M of E test. I just listed the ones my friend could remember. So brush up on as many of the basics as you can obviously. Will give you the best odds of passing.


----------



## DJR (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you, if you happen to come across anymore information that may help please send me an email. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have also passed the M of E test and have a scheduled interview. Can anyone tell me what to expect on the interview? What questions are asked? Does passing the test basically mean you have job?


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

dreamcrusher28 said:


> Sent you a couple of PMs.


I pm'd you as well


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

HI, I received an email a week ago to take the exam for electrician in maintenance of equipment department. can anyone tell me any practice books or online sources i can use to prepare for this exam?? also what type of questions can i expect?? 
so happy to finally get a response from the MTA. My greatest dream is to work there and hopefully i can pass this exam. so i will like all the help i can get. thanks everyone!!


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

dreamcrusher28 said:


> M of E test covers Ohms law, electrical schematic symbols and one line diagrams for motor control according to a buddy of mine in that department.


....


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

thank you. also in the email they say something about a practical meter test. is it just a multimeter and to test voltage, current, resistance?? what type of meters can i expect?


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

Its a old ass simpson meter. Youll also take a basic computer test. Main test on ohms law, parallel and series circuits, basic electrical knowledge. I just took the test in march.


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tom631 said:


> Its a old ass simpson meter. Youll also take a basic computer test. Main test on ohms law, parallel and series circuits, basic electrical knowledge. I just took the test in march.



thank you so much!!!


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

jtmjoe86 said:


> thank you so much!!!


is the test multiple choice types??


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

all 3 tests are multiple choice. But you only have to worry about the main 1, which is like 25 questions. Cause if you dont pass the main test you wont even get a chance to take the meter and computer test.


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Tom, what type of computer questions i can expect?? is it just common type or did you have any study material?? thank you!


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

No need to study lol. Very easy and basic. Your on the computer as u take it, so theres no need to study. And as i said dont even worry about it. Only the main multiple choice test you gotta worry about. Pass that and ur good.


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

Is your test tomorrow?


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

jtmjoe86 said:


> jtmjoe86 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much!!!
> ...



They gave a M of E Electricians test today. Did u take it? If so, pass/fail?


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

ya my test was today. i passed the tests. and have interview next week. did you pass Tom??


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tom631 said:


> They gave a M of E Electricians test today. Did u take it? If so, pass/fail?


ya i did!! THANK YOU so much for your advice it helped alot. so i have an interview next week. what can i expect for that?? any technical type or just personal type??

thanks!!


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

ya i did!! THANK YOU so much for your advice it helped alot. so i have an interview next week. what can i expect for that?? any technical type or just personal type??

thanks!!


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

jtmjoe86 said:


> ya my test was today. i passed the tests. and have interview next week. did you pass Tom??



Yea lol. I passed in March. Ive been working for the LIRR since August. Be prepared for interview. There gonna ask you the basic questions, where do u see yourself in 5 years? Whats your biggest weakness? Why should we hire you as opposed to another canditate? There also gonna show you a picture of a train car schematic. So be familiar with some symbols, etc


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jtmjoe86...

Hey what step are you up to since the test? I passed the test also on october 12 and had the interview on the 14th...they started my background check on the 17th


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

I was hired in august. Been in class/training


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh sorry thought that was for me. Nevermind lol


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> Jtmjoe86...
> 
> Hey what step are you up to since the test? I passed the test also on october 12 and had the interview on the 14th...they started my background check on the 17th


hi, im done with my interview and filled everything for background check. so waiting to hear from them.


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

jtmjoe86 said:


> NYelectric25 said:
> 
> 
> > Jtmjoe86...
> ...


From what I take of it,it looks like they're trying to get a class together fast...not too many people passed that's test either


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> From what I take of it,it looks like they're trying to get a class together fast...not too many people passed that's test either


true. they are rushing everything. they said they need to start on dec 8th. which is a month away. so lets see!! hope for the best.


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> From what I take of it,it looks like they're trying to get a class together fast...not too many people passed that's test either


hi any updates???


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

These sterling people are an absolute bunch of morons, my background check was complete but now they have to confirm that I graduated high school...what about you?


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> These sterling people are an absolute bunch of morons, my background check was complete but now they have to confirm that I graduated high school...what about you?


Nothing from my side. still waiting for their background check to be completed.


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> These sterling people are an absolute bunch of morons, my background check was complete but now they have to confirm that I graduated high school...what about you?


hi any updates????


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have to go in sometime this week to put down the correct dates of my past employment because sterling messed up


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> I have to go in sometime this week to put down the correct dates of my past employment because sterling messed up


wow really. i havent heard from anyone yet. online sterling shows 10 out of 11 processed. so i guess thy need one more info to get me done with this check.


----------



## damionm16 (Nov 1, 2016)

*LIRR: Maintenance of Equipment Electrician*

Pertaining to the test, what are some tips to study for the computers/windows desktop and practical meter test. I understand that the electrical theory consist of ohms law, series/parallel circuit.


----------



## damionm16 (Nov 1, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> I have to go in sometime this week to put down the correct dates of my past employment because sterling messed up


Hey, What are some tips you suggest to mainly study for the ME test?


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

jtmjoe86 said:


> NYelectric25 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go in sometime this week to put down the correct dates of my past employment because sterling messed up
> ...



Where are you at now?


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jtmjoe86 have you heard anything?


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> Jtmjoe86 have you heard anything?


just had my medical yesterday. what abt you???


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nothing,I thought I was all clear to go and now I haven't heard anything...when did you find out you had the medical on Monday?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish both you guys luck!


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> Nothing,I thought I was all clear to go and now I haven't heard anything...when did you find out you had the medical on Monday?


they called me last week wedsday to schedule the medical.


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

NYelectric25 said:


> Nothing,I thought I was all clear to go and now I haven't heard anything...when did you find out you had the medical on Monday?


hi hows it going?? any updates on your side???


----------



## jtmjoe86 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tom631 said:


> I was hired in august. Been in class/training


Hows the trainiing??? is there exams in between?? i will start dec 7th.


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

Training is going good. Youll like it. Basically just getting paid to go to school. Yea theres exams in between. We get tested some times 3 times a week on different topics. And yea you need to pass to stay in the program. If you fail a test theyll let u take it again, if you fail twice then you may be cut. So basically for the next 6 months just make this your life and pay attention/study cause it really is the best job in the world.


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

jtmjoe86 said:


> Tom631 said:
> 
> 
> > I was hired in august. Been in class/training
> ...


Training is going good. Youll like it. Basically just getting paid to go to school. Yea theres exams in between. We get tested some times 3 times a week on different topics. And yea you need to pass to stay in the program. If you fail a test theyll let u take it again, if you fail twice then you may be cut. So basically for the next 6 months just make this your life and pay attention/study cause it really is the best job in the world.


----------



## Kirmett (Nov 29, 2016)

I see alot of people here took this test very recently but there isn't very much I formation on what is on the actual test besides some simple schematic symbols and ohms law. Does anyone have any more information on what I can study to give me the best chance on this test. Tests always make me a little nervous lol.


----------



## eperez631 (May 3, 2012)

jtmjoe86 said:


> Hows the trainiing??? is there exams in between?? i will start dec 7th.


i start on the 7th for signal!!! best of luck :no:


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Tom631 said:


> Training is going good. Youll like it. Basically just getting paid to go to school. Yea theres exams in between. We get tested some times 3 times a week on different topics. And yea you need to pass to stay in the program. If you fail a test theyll let u take it again, if you fail twice then you may be cut. So basically for the next 6 months just make this your life and pay attention/study cause it really is the best job in the world.


Tom 631...can I just ask how is the overtime after training...you may not be out of training yet but maybe you've talked to some guys who have just started...I'm wondering because I was offered conditional employment pending my criminal/drug screening


----------



## Tom631 (Apr 2, 2016)

The overtime isnt there for a while. Its hard to explain, but after training you have to bid for a job. Once you have a job thats when you start getting overtime. You really dont get overtime until you have a job. And from what i hear it takes about 18 months give or take to get a job.


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok so you guys have a bid/bump system I'm getting and when there's no jobs you float. I currently work at metro north in grand central as an m of e electrician...the job is great and the overtime is amazing but if I get bumped it's back to Westchester for me where I first started out after training...160 mile round trip from smithtown so LIRR is a no brainer


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey what was the physical like?i got mine in 3 weeks,then if I pass thatbinstsrt march 15th


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Vision, hearing, drug screen, minor super easy "feats of strength test", dexterity and medical history. Do NOT lie about any documented medical stuff. Basically, if you're not a complete wreck or a total lying moron, you're good.


----------



## Ethereal (Jan 21, 2017)

thank you guys! this thread has been very helpful during my hiring process with the LIRR this month.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ethereal said:


> thank you guys! this thread has been very helpful during my hiring process with the LIRR this month.


Awesome, congrats!


----------



## NYelectric25 (Sep 19, 2016)

Passed the medical today,now just waiting on drug screening...with class starting March 15th,when should I hear something by?


----------



## boyo8519 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi, I wrote the test for the maintenance of equipment electrician exam and passed. I have the interview next two weeks. I was wondering if anyone can help me out by letting me know the type of questions they ask during it? Thank you


----------



## Rpokee (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey, how was the test? Can you let me know what to study on?


----------



## Arebehn98 (Jan 7, 2022)

boyo8519 said:


> Hi, I wrote the test for the maintenance of equipment electrician exam and passed. I have the interview next two weeks. I was wondering if anyone can help me out by letting me know the type of questions they ask during it? Thank you


Hey! My boyfriend just got email about this test coming up… anything he should be studying? What is the computer test like? I know it said basic windows…


----------



## Arebehn98 (Jan 7, 2022)

Rpokee said:


> Hey, how was the test? Can you let me know what to study on?


Hey! Coming to you for advice now… how was the test what should be studied?!?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Arebehn98 said:


> Hey! Coming to you for advice now… how was the test what should be studied?!?


couple year old post, that person might not be here anymore....or alive lol.
are you a sparky too or just gatekeeper to the sparky bf?


pay attention for some replies pertaining to the topic and ppl might chime in...but keep in mine, like i said, since its old....maybe not


----------

